# Guy dies after roach eating contest



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There goes my weekend plans.........

_MIAMI (AP) - The winner of a roach-eating contest in South Florida died shortly after downing dozens of the live bugs as well as worms, authorities said Monday.

About 30 contestants ate the insects during Friday night's contest at Ben Siegel Reptile Store in Deerfield Beach about 40 miles north of Miami. The grand prize was a python.

Edward Archbold, 32, of West Palm Beach became ill shortly after the contest ended and collapsed in front of the store, according to a Broward Sheriff's Office statement released Monday. He was taken to the hospital where he was pronounced dead. _

Link.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't wait for the autopsy results on this.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

When I read the title of this thread, first thing I thought: That's why your parents tell you not to friggin eat bugs, moron.

I'm feeling quite cynical today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see the movie title now - Revenge of the Raving Roaches".


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This immediately came to mind...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm eating my lunch here!!! :googly:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I have a horrible phobia to roaches...and I was doing okay reading this until Terrormaster had to post that dang picture. Python would not have been enough incentive for me to even show up at this contest.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Geez... I wonder what was "Buggin him" ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just nasty.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yuuuuuukkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wouldn't do that for a million bucks let alone a snake!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Roxy: to be fair, that was my least favorite segment of Creepshow. But if I gotta see it so does everyone else ;-)


----------

